# Software upgrade on the East Coast?



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it ever going to get here? We're at almost 3 months and still counting since the last upgrade...


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Is it ever going to get here? We're at almost 3 months and still counting since the last upgrade...


My thought/question..is it possible that DTV selects a section of the country to 'beta' the next upgrade? Then they wait and go with the next upgrade, perhaps with a different section of the country. This way, counting on errors, they can keep a lid on the complaints. Once they reach the point were the software is bug free , then they would do a mass download nation wide. Just a thought.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

VaJim said:


> My thought/question..is it possible that DTV selects a section of the country to 'beta' the next upgrade? Then they wait and go with the next upgrade, perhaps with a different section of the country. This way, counting on errors, they can keep a lid on the complaints. Once they reach the point were the software is bug free , then they would do a mass download nation wide. Just a thought.


Well, the term "Beta" could cause some debate, but I think you've got the concept. They test in-house, if that goes OK, they incrementally roll it out. If problems arise that they didn't see in-house, they can stop the roll out before it affects everyone. So, you could think of it as a Beta release.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, my only other experience with software upgrades was the active feature for the D10s... I didn't get that update until about 6 months later. And quite frankly, I wish I hadn't ever gotten it. The new interface slowed the receiver to a crawl.

My R15-300 is at 103F right now, and I'm not holding my breath for the next update.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

I'm in Mobile, Al. and my R15-500 is still on 10B8.

J C


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I'm in Mobile, Al. and my R15-500 is still on 10B8.
> 
> J C


Ditto in West Chester, PA.


----------



## jimwilson1014 (Jan 16, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I'm in Mobile, Al. and my R15-500 is still on 10B8.
> 
> J C


Same in Boca Raton, Fl.......All this new fangled technology is just wonderful. It is a shame the damm thing works so bad we are all waiting with baited breath for the next update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The update information I just received.
It is at the maximum pace... with-in their guidelines for a normal software update.


That pace is dictated by the number of units installed.

Hopefully for the next release, I will convince them to start out East instead of West.... I doubt it work, but I can at least try...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The update information I just received.
> It is at the maximum pace... with-in their guidelines for a normal software update.
> 
> That pace is dictated by the number of units installed.
> ...


Will I see the first release before the next release? :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Will I see the first release before the next release? :lol:


Just for that: *NO RELEASE FOR YOU...... NEXT!*


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't have it here in Central, IL yet.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Why do they always have to make things so complicated? Why not just a random rollout?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I'm in Mobile, Al. and my R15-500 is still on 10B8.
> 
> J C


Same here in Southern Illinois


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

I was told by DirecTV that I should receive the software upgrade early morning on August 2nd. I am located in Western Tennessee.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hopefully for the next release, I will convince them to start out East instead of West.... I doubt it work, but I can at least try...


There is no reason for that earl things are fine the way they are.


----------



## |)arkstar (Dec 9, 2005)

I just received the latest upgrade this morning..10C8. I am in Hot Springs, AR.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I checked first thing this morning (around 6:30 EDT) and it's still not here in PA. Maybe when I get home.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got the upgrade on both of my R15's this morning and caller id still does not work. If I do the system test on them one of them say's the LNB output and phone test failed and on the other one just the phone test failed.


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

Got the upgrade at 3:15 this morning on Ky Lake.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I got the upgrade on both of my R15's this morning and caller id still does not work. If I do the system test on them one of them say's the LNB output and phone test failed and on the other one just the phone test failed.


Did you reset after finding you had the upgrade? A reset fixex my test info, and some have reported here that a reset after the upgrade helps.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> Did you reset after finding you had the upgrade? A reset fixex my test info, and some have reported here that a reset after the upgrade helps.


Yes, I just tried the reset and it still doesn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Got it in Central IL on 2 of my 3 recievers. R15 300 & 500 both. The first one the R15-500, I had installed has not recieved it yet. If I do the system test on the R15-500 it say's the LNB output and phone test failed. I see others are reporting this same problem. Eveything seems to work ok.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Still no upgrade here in eastern PA. My last update was on 5/3/06...this is getting ridiculous. It's insane for them to wait 3 months for an update with how many issues this box has...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still nothing in NJ.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Still not in NJ. What the heck is going on !!!!! By the time some of us get the update others out west will probably be on the next version already !!!


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Still not in NJ. What the heck is going on !!!!! By the time some of us get the update others out west will probably be on the next version already !!!


It's not going to happen. D* must thinks out east the 10B8 has no flaws where out west an update was required.:icon_dumm


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I just got a second R15 today and after I activated it I noticed that the software was still at 0x108F so I did a reset and did the 02468 code and it download 10C8 so that must mean if you have not gotten 10C8 yet you should have it by tommorrow morning.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe someday it'll get down south here too.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Update received in Boston, MA at 3:16 AM this morning


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't checked yet... I stopped checking before leaving the house for work. I'll have to see when I get home. And since I'll be leaving early waiting for Ironwood to come out, I'll know by early this afternoon if it was updated in SE PA yet.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

sports828 said:


> Update received in Boston, MA at 3:16 AM this morning


Interesting, we got it also at 3:16 in Georgia.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

cbeckner80 said:


> Interesting, we got it also at 3:16 in Georgia.


got it at 3:16 here in central Florida...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes... most of you (actually everyone else) should be seeing the upgrade today.


----------



## dongin (Dec 3, 2005)

Received in Rochester,NY 5:15AM:hurah:


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I got the software update yesterday morning. Last night, when I was watching a program recorded yesterday, the timing bar on the bottom stopped tracking properly. I thought I read here or on Directv Forum that you needed to do a reset, is this true? I did one, and it seemed to work fine after that. How long should it take the Program Guide to reload? I have only had to do one reset when I had a second line brought down to the tuner and I can't remember. Last night, it took several hours and it was really strange how some channels and days would have the information and others would not. Is this normal?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl,

What is up with the washed out channel logos in this software version I recieved it yesterday and some of the logos like Speed Channel is hardly visable.

Thought that maybe you could ask if you have not already.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know... but I will forwarded it on....


----------

